# If I take the ielts twice, can i still use my 1st attempt result if it is higher???



## simpson457 (Jun 8, 2014)

Hi guys,

I just gave my ielts exam a few hours ago. I think I might not get band I need because of a few mistakes I may have made in the writing module(i'm not sure yet). There is another exam in about a week which I am planning to take(it takes place just before the results for my 1st attempt will be released). 

My question is, if i do resit for this exam, but actually get the band I need when my 1st attempt's results are released, will my old results still be valid/usable? I the answer is no, what if i were to request for my second attempt's results to be cancelled during the marking process?

Reason I am trying to do this is because my visa will be expiring soon. 

Thanks in advance


----------



## ozbound12 (Mar 23, 2012)

You can use whichever result you want as long as it's not expired.


----------



## simpson457 (Jun 8, 2014)

Thanks, that's a relief!
A few people posted online that only the latest results were counted, so I got worried for a moment...


----------



## arunm86 (Mar 6, 2014)

Hi Mate,

I am quoting a official reply from IELTS for you 

"Thank you for your enquiry.

Yes you can use the one in which you have scored highest.

Regards,
IELTS Further Assist"


----------



## mainak (Feb 14, 2014)

simpson457 said:


> Hi guys,
> 
> I just gave my ielts exam a few hours ago. I think I might not get band I need because of a few mistakes I may have made in the writing module(i'm not sure yet). There is another exam in about a week which I am planning to take(it takes place just before the results for my 1st attempt will be released).
> 
> ...


Ah another guy with same ditto question - see my thread - it shall answer you in total as I pasted the response from DIBP there too...

http://www.expatforum.com/expats/au...225-clarification-ielts-multiple-attempt.html


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

Only thing is, make sure to use the same one for EOI and Visa application (if you use in the visa app another one that postdates the EOI they might reject your application) ..... no other restrictions (Except expiry which goes without saying of course)


----------



## network (Dec 27, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> Only thing is, make sure to use the same one for EOI and Visa application (if you use in the visa app another one that postdates the EOI they might reject your application) ..... no other restrictions (Except expiry which goes without saying of course)


Dear Sir/Mam, 

I appeared in PTE Academic twice and in first attempt I got better score so I want to use my first scorecard and still I have not filled eoi. So may I use my first PTE certificate ?? Both certificate are valid till January 2019.


----------



## TheExpatriate (Feb 7, 2014)

network said:


> Dear Sir/Mam,
> 
> I appeared in PTE Academic twice and in first attempt I got better score so I want to use my first scorecard and still I have not filled eoi. So may I use my first PTE certificate ?? Both certificate are valid till January 2019.


yes, not a problem


----------



## network (Dec 27, 2014)

TheExpatriate said:


> yes, not a problem



Thank you so much. One local agent told me that only final attempt result is valid. So I was in tension. 

Thank you so much and now it gives relief.


I got 65+ in each and I was trying for 79 + in PTE-Academic but unfortunately, I got only 43 in speaking so I want to use first attempted scorecard.

I suggest everyone to trust only MARA agents. Other ones may ruin your future and planning.


----------

